# Polyleader ???????



## Stingray (12. Dezember 2004)

Moin Moin

Wo ist eigendlich der Unterschied zwischen einem *Polyleader *und einem normalen knotenlosen *Fliegenvorfach *??? ;+ 

Gruß Stingray


----------



## htp55 (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Polyleader ???????*

Alsoooo....

 Das knotenlos gezogene Vorfach besteht nur aus *einem* Kunstoff und ein Polyleader besteht aus einem monofilen Kern mit einem gummiartigen ;+ Überzug.

 Ehe ich mich aber hier noch weiter auf das (für mich) sehr dünne Eis der Kunststofftechnik begebe, übergebe ich an den Gummimeister, den Herren der Polymere, den Plaste & Elaste - Pabst:

 Cobra, ähh ne, Tim Truttafriend, übernehmen Sie !


----------



## Truttafriend (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Polyleader ???????*

Polyleader, paralleler Monokern (25er-50er Monofil) der konisch mit einem Kunststoff (LDPE, PP, PVC, je nach Anwendung) überzogen wird. Transportiert nicht sonderlich sanft, aber sicher Fliegen.
Polyleader gibt es in allen Längen, Klassen, und Typen.
An ein Polyleader knüpfst du im Normalfall eine Monofile, nicht verjüngte Spitze und daran die Fliege.
Für die Trockenfischerei würde ich keinen PolyL empfehlen. An verjüngte Vorfacher (egal ob Knotenlos) kommt ein PL einfach noch nicht ran.
An der Küste super praktisch, weil auch schwere Fliegen immer gestreckt eintauchen. Da kommt es aber auch nicht auf Präsentation an.
An der Nymphe, Streamern und Küste benutze ich immer PL´s.
An der Trockenen lieber selbstgeknotete verjüngende Vorfächer.


----------



## Stingray (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Polyleader ???????*

@ htp55 und Truttafriend

Erst mal danke ! Jetzt weiß ich Bescheid ! Habe mir ein Polyleader zum Hechtstreamern gekauft. Und bin fast in Ohnmacht gefallen bei dem Preis, im Gegensatz zu normalen Vorfächern. Aber dann war das wohl das Richtige, für schwere Fliegen. Und für die Küste muß ich dann halt auch nochmal in den sauren Apfel beißen.:c 

Gruß Stingray


----------



## gofishing (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Polyleader ???????*

@Stingray

Sei froh das Du Dir das für die Einhandrute gekauft hast.
Für 2-Hand gilt "doppelt solang= doppelter Preis". |supergri 


TL

Ralph


----------

